# Pathfinder Recall



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

Nissan Recalls 196,000 Pathfinders and Infiniti QX4s

Has anyone gone through this recall process? I just brought my 01 pathfinder into the dealer and they have deemed it unfixable due to the 3 inch tall 6 inch long gap where my strut tower used to be. 

I was just curious if this was going to be similar to the tacoma recall where they were writing checks to the owners at 1.5 times the value? Anyone gotten a check yet? Im supposed to be hearing back from nissan in 7-10 days. In the meantime I have an extended rental from the dealer. Cant complain driving around a 2011 Altima.


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

No one has gone through this yet?


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Nissan to recall 195,000 Pathfinder, QX4 SUV's - NPORA Forums


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

have not received a letter yet, as i did when they recalled the pathfinders with the fuel neck problem. i took mine in and they she is good to go....no fuel neck problem.


----------



## jamiej5 (Jun 24, 2011)

This just happened to my 99 Pathfinder. What did Nissan do for you?


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

jamiej5 said:


> This just happened to my 99 Pathfinder. What did Nissan do for you?


I updated my status on the other forums but i will post here as well: 

I got an update from my dealer. They said Nissan said my pathy was fixable but at this time is undriveable. The fix has yet to be determined and should be figured out by late july. Meanwhile my pathy will have been sitting stagnant in the dealer parking lot under the sun cooking. I was amazed they didnt say they were just going to repurchase the vehicle considering the corrosion and holes in the wheel well and below. Even the mechanics were shocked. I spoke to Nissan Consumer affairs and they said nothing is in stone, so as they go forward there is still the possibility that they will purchase it. I'm not holding my breath. 

Nissan has me driving around a 2011 altima on their dime. (Which is good for the time being).


----------



## jamiej5 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## 50louie (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm taking my 98 Pathy in for this check shortly. Did you buy yours new from this dealer? I'm surprized they gave you a loaner. Is this because it is a recall? 
Doug.


----------



## jamiej5 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I have had a rental for about three months now. Nissan still hasn't decided if they are going to fix mine or buy it back from me. They were supposed to get a hold of me a month ago but I still haven't heard from them. I don't care cause im driving around in a new hyndai vera cruz on there dime.


----------



## Breemania (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of this you can post. I just got the letter a month ago about my recall. Thank you for your help.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Strut Housing recall*

Hey all.... I am thinking mine may be shot too. I have to go to the dealership tomorrow. what has Nissan done for you if our truck is not fixable ?


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> Hey all.... I am thinking mine may be shot too. I have to go to the dealership tomorrow. what has Nissan done for you if our truck is not fixable ?


Post #3....


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

piste said:


> Post #3....



great link for info but I am looking for owners actual experience


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> great link for info but I am looking for owners actual experience


I know it is a long thread but it does have some posts in there from owners whose Pathy's were not fixable. Sorry if it wasn't what you were looking for...


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

My father-in-law (Nissan mechanic) was telling me about this recall recently. Has had quite a few come into his dealership in the Chicago burbs, most of which got bought by Nissan. Some people are happy to get more than their truck is worth, others have been upset that the truck they've taken very good care of is off to the scrap yard. 

I'm actually sorta considering a 98 Pathfinder SE I found at a local dealer. Looks clean for 160k miles, but there is definitely some early pre-rust around the fender flares. I'm worried that will mean other areas will be rusty. I guess I have a pretty good used car inspector on my side...


----------



## Lee_84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Out to u 92se5speed just wondering if ur father would know how hard it is to do head gasket on a 96 pathfinder


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 50louie (Aug 17, 2007)

I just had my 98 Pathfinder to the dealer for the recall. My Pathy has 252000km's, fenders starting to rust , underneath has been undercoated looks very clean for milage and age. Front drivers area looked very good from outside. I get a call from dealer and it was a level 4 repair where level 5 is not repairable. Shocked me! So if your thinking about not having it checked because it looks OK, it may not be. Just food for thought.

Doug.


----------



## jaksback (Dec 17, 2011)

*experience*



TW_Pathy_97 said:


> great link for info but I am looking for owners actual experience


i have had the unfortunate experience of the rusting problem on a 94 pathy, the rust got so bad that the main frame literally crumbled in my hands. I did not realize at the time that i could have brought it to the dealership for replacement. woulda coulda shoulda.... there was no repair that could keep it on the road. i wish i still had the pics but it was bad. not a single bolt could be removed without busting off.
It was so bad that i eventually junked the truck which nearly cracked IN HALF upon loading it on the towtruck. since it was the luxury version with all the perks foir that year i was able to salvage the interior and put it into my 95 xe.


----------



## zarek66 (Jul 23, 2009)

i guess this recall is for the US only. anybody in Canada got fixed?


----------



## 50louie (Aug 17, 2007)

Canada & U.S. Look up 3 posts.


----------



## erhard (May 27, 2008)

I have an 2003 Pathfinder that spent 4 years on the east coast and the rest of it's time on the west coast and it was OK. They put some rest inhibitor on it and good to go. :waving:


----------



## Ex Nissan lifer (Jan 13, 2013)

*I will never buy another Nissan*

I have owned four Nissans in the last 30 years the first was the predecessor...a Datsun B210. I was in Annapolis when I learned of the frame corrosion recall for my 1997 Nissan Pathfinder and I took it into a dealer for inspection before driving the 8 hours home. They advised that I drive it back and have it repaired at a local dealer in Cincinnati. The dealer in Cincinnati was flabbergasted that they allowed me to even drive it off the lot due to the dangerous level of corrosion. Nissan determined that it "couldn't be repaired" which in corporate speak means that it can be fixed, but we can legally screw you over in a manner more economically advantageous for us. This vehicle was in excellent mechanical condition but for the structural design flaw that caused the damage. It had been driven 190,000 miles with no mechanical issues and would have easily lasted another 100,000 saving me 4 to 12 thousand dollars in car payments. Nissan refused to give me any more than $3,063.48 for my vehicle and I am waiting for that check now. I would have settled for $4,000, not happily, but that would have at least covered my first year of payments on a new Xterra, which I had already picked out. Nissan refused that offer, despite my offer to turn in a rental car that they had been paying $56 a day for and were going to do so for another twenty + days!!! Rather than make an equitable and fair resolution which would have resulted in my lifelong chain of Nissan ownership to continue, they chose to lose me as a customer as well as the rest of my family members for our respective lives. What a shame...we are going to look at Toyotas and Jeeps in few weeks...your loss Nissan. :lame:


----------



## royzell (Nov 28, 2010)

I had 2 near identical 1998 Pathfinders that I bought used (his and hers). Both were Vancouver Island cars, where we usually don't worry much about rust. Last summer I heard about the recall. Car one visually was rust free, I took it in 1st. In a day they cleaned, repainted, and installed extra braces on the inner fender area of the shock towers, awesome job! From this I already knew car 2 would be a different story. You could completely see through the inner fenders on both sides above the frame. I took it in, and received a call later that day that it was unfixable (I expected this). I work away from home, while home they gave me a rental car, and in 4-5 weeks I had a very satisfactory cheque from Nissan. (Before I heard about the recall I was getting ready to part it out and scrap it)
I have absolutely no complaints about their customer service.


----------



## Richid (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi,

Since it looks like this thread is coming back, I have a question for everyone.

Has anyone had to bring their car back AFTER the recall was done ? 

I had mine done a while ago - reinforcement plates installed, fiberglassed, sealed, and undercoated. While changing the front brakes, I noticed that it looks like they filled a bunch of the smaller rust holes in the strut tower with seam sealer. The seam sealer is now peeling away and exposing the 'repair'. Did anyone else have any problems with the repairs provided - I'm thinking of just bypassing the dealer (only bring it in for recalls) and contacting Nissan directly.

BTW - Live in the Northeast, already replaced a fender, rocker panel, and patched both rear quarters - so the rusting is not unexpected.

Thanks,

-Rich


----------

